# Prednisolone advice



## Still Hoping (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, I was looking for some advice about taking prednisolone. I have previously had 5 cycles of ICSI and had one BFP on our 4th attempt. When looking back the only factor that was different when I got my BFP was that I took 20mg of prednisolone from embryo transfer. Sadly I miscarried at 9 weeks and we are now going to try again. My clinic now has changed its advice regarding Prednisolone and no longer recommend it as there has been research showing that it has side effects for the baby  (increased risk of cleft pallate and high blood pressure).  I didn't take it on my 5th attempt and it didn't work. I have looked at the research and it seems the risks are still small. I was wondering if anyone has advice regarding this. I feel I should take my doctor's advice but am scared that it was the prednisolone that made the difference when our treatment finally worked. I have asked about having the testing for immune issues but there isn't time as I have already started treatment.  Is it common to take prednisolone and have people found it makes a difference? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you had any immune or clotting tests done to look for the cause of your past failed cycles.
Prednisolone may reduce immune reactions to an embryo if you have raised natural killer cells.
It is difficult to know whether it really makes a difference or has toxic side-effects.
A friend of mine took it without any underlying positive tests for any immune disorder as they were chucking everything at it and she had a baby with no issues.
I would chat to the doctor and see if they can do some immune tests and discuss it further in your case. It is their decision to give it or not as it is a prescription medicine.


----------

